# Cusco o Cuzco?



## eternalstudent

Tengo una pregunta poco diferente…como se escribe en español esta ciudad de Perú: ¿¿¿Es “Cusco” o “Cuzco” ???
He encontrada los dos tanto en libros como en el Internet, y creo que quizás una forma es en inglés y otra en español, pero no sé exactamente qué es la diferencia entre los dos.
¡Agradezco su ayuda!


----------



## pejeman

eternalstudent said:


> Tengo una pregunta poco diferente…como se escribe en español esta ciudad de Perú: ¿¿¿Es “Cusco” o “Cuzco” ???
> He encontrada los dos tanto en libros como en el Internet, y creo que quizás una forma es en inglés y otra en español, pero no sé exactamente qué es la diferencia entre los dos.
> ¡Agradezco su ayuda!


 
Cuzco es en español, pero cuando la visité, escuché la explicación de que el nombre correcto es Cosco y que los conquistadores españoles lo deformaron.

Corrijo: En la página del Club Cienciano, aparece que su sede es Cusco, así es que es Cusco. Saludos.

Saludos.


----------



## Yola

La RAE define *Cusco* como *Cuzco*. Pero puse Cuzco y lo define como perro pequeño. Parece ser que *Cuzco* es la voz utilizada en Argentina, Bolivia y Uruguay (siempre según la RAE, claro).
Saludos


----------



## eternalstudent

¡Ah, qué confusión!  Bueno muchas gracias por su ayuda, usaré Cuzco. 
 
Saludos!


----------



## pejeman

http://www.municusco.gob.pe/ordenanzas/Ordenanza 120-MC.pdf

Documento firmado por el Alcalde del Cusco, Capital Histórica del Perú. Creo que aquí se acaba la discusión. Como en el caso de México con equis.

Saludos.


----------



## ausum

Como peruano debo validar lo afirmado por Pejeman. *El nombre correcto en todos los casos, sea como ciudad histórica, como capital de la región, y como nombre de una de las regiones del Perú, es CUSCO con S.*


----------



## eternalstudent

Muchas gracias a todos! Parece que se ha resolvado el misterio del Cusco.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

Cusco con "S".

Saludos!


----------



## ausum

Just a quick note, Eternalstudent. The right way to conjugate the verb "resolver" in the context of your post is "resuelto": "Parece que se ha resuelto el misterio del Cusco".


----------



## pejeman

eternalstudent said:


> Muchas gracias a todos! Parece que se ha resolvado resuelto el misterio del Cusco.


----------



## cacarulo

Yola said:


> La RAE define *Cusco* como *Cuzco*. Pero puse Cuzco y lo define como perro pequeño. Parece ser que *Cuzco* es la voz utilizada en Argentina, Bolivia y Uruguay (siempre según la RAE, claro).
> Saludos


 
¡La RAE dice que Jerusalén es la capital de Israel!
Si te guiás por ellos podés equivocarte feo a veces...


----------



## Rivendell

En el caso de esta ciudad de Perú, no voy a discutir si la forma correcta es Cusco o Cuzco, pero en España la forma usada es Cuzco.


----------



## carzante

Claro, Rivendell: un peruano (en general, un hispanohablante de América) pronuncia igual CUSCO y CUZCO, de ahí que no se coman mucho el tarro con este tema. Pero aquí en España la cosa es diferente... A partir de hoy mismo diré Cusco (incluso es más bonito, jeje).

Pues muchas gracias cacarulo por el apunte, porque a mí --y supongo que a muchos otros-- nos tenían convencidos de lo de Jerusalén.


----------



## Robbie168

Y continuando un poco con la polémica, en la página de National Geographic utilizan en algunas ligas la palabra Cuzco y en otras Cusco.

Saludos,


----------



## cacarulo

Sobre Cuzco o Cusco, la forma con zeta tiene un tinte despectivo.


----------



## carzante

En Madrid, tanto la famosa y céntrica plaza como un gran hotel próximo a ella están claramente rotulados "Cuzco" desde hace muchos años. Se ve que no solicitaron la asesoría de un nativo peruano para bautizarlas 


Saludiños a todos


----------



## laydiC

también ocurre con Méjico y México... En España lo escriben con j y en México y toda América Latina lo escriben con x... yo siempre me dejo llevar por como lo escriben en el país de origen, si los peruanos lo escriben con s es Cusco y no Cuzco. Ellos sabrán más que el resto...


----------



## Dudu678

Si aquí en España estamos acostumbrados a decir _Cuzco_ no debería haber ningún problema. Al igual que decimos _Colonia_ en vez de _Köln_ (porque es otro idioma) o decimos _conducir_ y no _manejar_ (porque es otra región).

Como dice carzante, el hotel, plaza y estación de metro homónimas usan la Z sin problema.


----------



## Rivendell

cacarulo said:


> Sobre Cuzco o Cusco, la forma con zeta tiene un tinte despectivo.


 

¿Despectivo? ¿Por qué? Yo creo que no hay nada despectivo en la 'z'. Es simplemente otra manera de escribirlo y en nuestro caso (España) de pronunciarlo.


----------



## laydiC

Dudu678 said:


> Si aquí en España estamos acostumbrados a decir _Cuzco_ no debería haber ningún problema. Al igual que decimos _Colonia_ en vez de _Köln_ (porque es otro idioma) o decimos _conducir_ y no _manejar_ (porque es otra región).
> 
> Como dice carzante, el hotel, plaza y estación de metro homónimas usan la Z sin problema.


 

estoy de acuerdo que si es otro idioma o un país que tenga otro alfabeto como Rusia o Grecia pues se cambie y se escriba en español. Pero México y Perú son países con el mismo idioma y el mismo alfabeto...


----------



## Dudu678

laydiC said:


> estoy de acuerdo que si es otro idioma o un país que tenga otro alfabeto como Rusia o Grecia pues se cambie y se escriba en español. Pero México y Perú son países con el mismo idioma y el mismo alfabeto...


No llega a ser otro idioma, pero sí es diferente. Por eso añadí el ejemplo de _manejar/conducir_. Ambos son válidos y cada uno se usa donde de usa.


----------



## Rivendell

Acaso no se habla inglés en UK y en USA y en un país se escribe colour y en el otro color?? Y un montón de diferencias más...


----------



## laydiC

Rivendell said:


> Acaso no se habla inglés en UK y en USA y en un país se escribe colour y en el otro color?? Y un montón de diferencias más...


 
jeje es cierto...pero yo hablaba de cuidades y países no palabras sueltas... New York se escribe igual en UK y en USA... o California o Arizona o London...etc. España se escribe igual es todos los países de habla hispana...o Madrid... No se escribe Madris en algunos y Madrid en otros...me explico? A mi me pasa que mucha gente me decía que puertorriqueño estaba mal escrito, que era portorriqueño...y en mi vida lo he pronunciado o escrito así...


----------



## Dudu678

Lo siento, pero me parece un argumento bastante poco fudamentado*. ¿Qué más da que sea un nombre de una localidad o cualquier otra cosa? Si hablamos de colores es válido, pero si hablamos de lugares ya... uy, no.

Son varias formas de designar lo mismo y nadie te obliga a usar ninguna.

 *Para evitar que nadie se sienta ofendido.


----------



## laydiC

Dudu678 said:


> Lo siento, pero me parece un argumento bastante poco fundamentado. ¿Qué más da que sea un nombre de una localidad o cualquier otra cosa? Si hablamos de colores es válido, pero si hablamos de lugares ya... uy, no.
> 
> Son varias formas de designar lo mismo y nadie te obliga a usar ninguna.


 
Dudu creo que es un tanto ofensivo que califiques un argumento de estúpido simplemente por que a ti te parezca así... A mi sin embargo no me parece estúpido... me parece un argumento válido...si te parece estúpido simplemente no digas nada y comenta en otro thread y así todos estamos contentos...


----------



## cacarulo

Rivendell said:


> ¿Despectivo? ¿Por qué? Yo creo que no hay nada despectivo en la 'z'. Es simplemente otra manera de escribirlo y en nuestro caso (España) de pronunciarlo.


 
He escuchado a gente de Cusco (ciudad que se hizo más conocida por aquí, como se ha dicho, por el Cienciano) que encontraban despectivo que nombraran a su ciudad con el nombre de un 'perro pequeño', que eso significa cuzco.


----------



## Reina_Bulsara

Cusco viene del quechua Q'usqu que significa ombligo, centro, para los Incas era el ombligo del mundo.


----------



## efrainluna

Bueno inicialmente el nombre era Qosqo, que significa ombligo del mundo, despues los españoles cambiaro el nombre a Cuzco, y finalmente en la epoca de la republica se hizo el cambio a Cusco, asi que la forma correcta es "Cusco".


----------



## sami26

A  ver creo yo  que la verdadera razón es que a los cu*s*queños no les gusta que en el diccionario el significado sea el de perro pequeño por que lo encuentran ofensivo. Hasta   hace menos de  10 años  todo el mundo escribía cuzco, es más, en el colegio me enseñaron que era cuzco (asi aparece en la rae) pero, también es  cierto que sus origenes radican en cosco. Hace años el ministerio de educación  indicó que la nueva grafía sería cusco porque hay motivos históricos, antropológicos y liguínstico que  sustentan la decisión , aunque puedo decir que mucha gente pensó que solo era un tema de complejo, sobre todo de la gente  con raices andinas. Si solo fuera por un tema ligado al quechua no habria problema, pero creo que se cambió de cuzco a cusco por la misma razón que se sacó la estatua de Pizarro de palacio de gobierno. Yo soy peruana pero sigo escribiendo cuzco, es contumbre además no creo que el ministerio sepa más que la rae ( como dije hay implicito un tema que va mas alla de las raices quechuas de las palabra, si asi fuera apoyaria al ministerio)


(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: retirada elucubración inapropiada sobre las posibles intenciones de los que respondan a este mensaje)
Yo también quiero al Peru chicos no me malinterpreten


----------



## PANDORA555

Están aceptadas las dos opciones Cuzco y Cusco


----------



## Alemanita

Al respecto tengo una pregunta o duda que creo todavía no ha sido mencionada en el hilo:

Si los españoles al llegar a lo que hoy es Perú se encontraron con que la gente del lugar decía Q'usqu o Qosco (lo escribo tal como lo hicieron efrainluna y Reina_Bulsara), ¿por qué ellos (los españoles) escribieron Cuzco, es decir, con la 'z' que seguramente ya pronunciaban como hoy en día, 'ceceando'? O es que entonces todavía no se 'ceceaba'? (Perdón por lo de 'cecear', no sé la denominación correcta para este fenómeno, pronunciar la 'ce, ci' y la 'z' como el 'th' inglés). Porque ese sonido no existe en quechua. La ciudad de Pisco, p.ej., se escribe tal cual se pronuncia...

Y no creo que tenga nada que ver con el argumento de que Köln sea Colonia, New York Nueva York y London Londres en español.

Muchas gracias desde ya.


----------



## Jackie_

A los Cusqueños y demás peruanos conscientes nos gustaría que nuestra querida tierra sea llamada "Cusco", pues cuando escribimos "Cuzco" es porque nos referimos a un perro como perrucho. Es despectivo, nosotros lo consideramos así, y por lo mismo preferiríamos que se nos llame como deseamos, más allá de lo que los extranjeros puedan opinar al respecto.


----------



## bondia

fsabroso said:


> Hola,
> 
> Cusco con "S".
> 
> Saludos!


 
Si, sin duda, la maravillosa ciudad de Cu*S*co
Saludos


----------



## Ikesankom Kombouto

Hola amigos. No he estudiado filología hispánica ni he tenido el placer de visitar Perú, pero sostengo otra teoría acerca de Cuzco y Cusco.
Es cierto que el origen del nombre de la capital esté en Quscu o Qosco y que debido a eso, tendamos a pensar que el nombre correcto deba ser Cusco o Cosco.

Pero cuando los españoles llegaron a aquellas tierras y tomaron nota de los nombres geográficos empleados por los indígenas, necesitaron adaptar esos nombres a las convenciones del castellano aunque la transformación de la palabra fuera casi total.

Del mismo modo que nombres de ciudades, regiones y países de todo el mundo se adaptan a las convenciones en distintos idiomas: por ejemplo, France se convierte en Francia en español, Россия (_Rossíya_) se convierte en Russie en francés, "Cuzco" debió ser la ortografía y la fonética más adecuada a las necesidades, convenciones y estructura común en castellano.

Creo, por tanto, que la conversión de Cuzco a Cusco se da más bien por el fenómeno de reemplazar todos los fonemas /θ/ (ce, ci, z) por /s/, que se da en los dialectos de Latinoamérica, que siempre se había dado de manera oral, pero que muchas veces se manifiesta de manera escrita. 

Por ejemplo, en muchos foros de Internet es frecuente ver escrito "desir", "pasiensia", "pareser" o incluso ante el desconocimiento de la grafía de la palabra, se puede llegar a ver lo inverso: "cilencio", "pazar".

Por ello, yo creo que la grafía correcta es Cuzco, independiente del dialecto o variante del castellano del hablante en cuestión, el cual pronunciará esa "z" de acuerdo a su dialecto.


----------



## dacktari

En quechua se escribe Qosqo. Muchos de los nombres toponímicos cambian según idioma o sitio. Recuerdan a Londres, Londra o London?. 





laydiC said:


> estoy de acuerdo que si es otro idioma o un país que tenga otro alfabeto como Rusia o Grecia pues se cambie y se escriba en español. Pero México y Perú son países con el mismo idioma y el mismo alfabeto...


----------



## harreaza

No funciona el vínculo, ¿puedes ayudarme a encontrar el documento firmado por el alcalde?


----------



## gdiaz

Cusco porque los peruanos lo escriben así, y punto.


----------



## harreaza

No te lo discuto, gdiaz, sólo quería el documento que se mencionó arriba para exponerlo en mi grupo. Gracias.


----------



## ACQM

Alemanita said:


> Al respecto tengo una pregunta o duda que creo todavía no ha sido mencionada en el hilo:
> 
> Si los españoles al llegar a lo que hoy es Perú se encontraron con que la gente del lugar decía Q'usqu o Qosco (lo escribo tal como lo hicieron efrainluna y Reina_Bulsara), ¿por qué ellos (los españoles) escribieron Cuzco, es decir, con la 'z' que seguramente ya pronunciaban como hoy en día, 'ceceando'? O es que entonces todavía no se 'ceceaba'? (Perdón por lo de 'cecear', no sé la denominación correcta para este fenómeno, pronunciar la 'ce, ci' y la 'z' como el 'th' inglés). Porque ese sonido no existe en quechua. La ciudad de Pisco, p.ej., se escribe tal cual se pronuncia...
> 
> Y no creo que tenga nada que ver con el argumento de que Köln sea Colonia, New York Nueva York y London Londres en español.
> 
> Muchas gracias desde ya.



Sé que es un comentario antiguo, pero hay algo muy mal entendido y quería aclararlo. El pronunciar  za, ce, ci zo, diferenciado de sa, se, si, so ,su, no es un fenómeno en Español, es la pronunciación original. El ceceo existe como fenómeno, pero no es la diferenciación es la pronunciación de ambas como la "th" del inglés, que dices tú.

El fenómeno del seseo y del ceceo son previos a la conquista del Perú. 

Lo que pudiera ser, no sé nada de quechua, es que la "s" de Qosqo en quechua, sea una "s" sonora, ese sonido no existe en español, pero sí en otras lenguas romances y equivale etimológicamente a las z o c en español. Por eso, las palabras adaptadas de otra lengua al español, pueden contener ese sonido "z" sistituyendo a una "s" sonora. Hay que tener en cuenta que esa adaptación no se hizo, seguramente, por personas entendidas, ni tampoco por pesonas con ningún respeto por el quechua o nada de lo indígena de ese lugar.


----------



## autrex2811

ausum said:


> Como peruano debo validar lo afirmado por Pejeman. *El nombre correcto en todos los casos, sea como ciudad histórica, como capital de la región, y como nombre de una de las regiones del Perú, es CUSCO con S.*




Saludos

¡Qué bueno que usted lo aclare! Porque en México, "cuzco" incluso sería un vocablo para decir que alguien es muy glotón (glotona); o en el caso de mujer, sería una persona de cascos ligeros. Obvio, no tendría nada que ver. De ahora en adelante en mi acervo será la región de(l) "Cusco".

Un gusto.


----------



## Escribana

Estuve escudriñando en este hilo para entender las razones por las cuales se recomienda la grafía Cusco y cusqueño para el gentilicio y no encontré pista alguna, el enlace de pejeman nos lleva al vacío. Consulté el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas y miren lo que econtré:

*"Cuzco*. Nombre de una ciudad, una provincia y un departamento del Perú: _«Soy del Cuzco por mi ascendencia paterna»_ (Ocampo _Testimonios_ [Arg. 1977]). En el Perú se usa con preferencia la grafía _Cusco,_ de muy escasa presencia en el resto de América y sin uso en España: _«Para viajar de Lima a Cusco se requerían dos semanas a caballo»_ (Scorza _Tumba_ [Perú 1988]). Las dos formas son igualmente válidas, aunque ha de tenerse en cuenta que _Cuzco_ es la más extendida en el conjunto de los países hispánicos. Paralelamente, son correctos los gentilicios _cuzqueño_ y _cusqueño._ Este topónimo puede usarse acompañado de artículo o sin él."

*Opino que todos los hispanohablantes debemos acoger al uso de la comunidad de hispanohablantes de donde proviene el vocablo y dado que los cusqueños prefieren Cusco, acojamos la propuesta, utilicemos Cusco. Este caso es distinto al de las traducciones de nombres geográficos (para citar el caso de Colonia, la ciudad alemana de Köln) ya que en las traducciones coincidimos TODOS los hispanohablantes.
*
Y a guisa de coda les adjunto la definición de Jerusalén en el Panhispánico:


*"Jerusalén*. Forma  española del nombre de la ciudad que se disputan palestinos e israelíes  como capital de sus respectivos territorios nacionales: _«La Autoridad Nacional Palestina ha sido inflexible en su exigencia de que Jerusalén sea, íntegramente, la capital de su Estado»_ (_Semana_  [Col.] 9-15.10.00). Esta forma, completamente adaptada al sistema  gráfico del español, es hoy mayoritaria y preferible, por lo que se  desaconseja el uso de la variante _Jerusalem_. El gentilicio recomendado es _jerosolimitano: «Los jerosolimitanos la llamaban “Villa Argentina”»_ (Najenson _Memorias_ [Arg. 1991]), más frecuente hoy que _hierosolimitano,_ basado en el nombre latino de esta ciudad."



Un saludo cordial para todos.


----------



## nelliot53

bondia said:


> Si, sin duda, la maravillosa ciudad de Cu*S*co
> Saludos



Mi voto sería por por *CoSco*, la pronunciación original, con la* S* fungiendo como* el cordón umbilical de la palabra y del concepto* que intentaron transmitir sus fundadores y habitantes en su lenguaje.


----------



## Escribana

nelliot53 said:


> Mi voto sería por por *CoSco*, la pronunciación original, con la* S* fungiendo como* el cordón umbilical de la palabra y del concepto* que intentaron transmitir sus fundadores y habitantes en su lenguaje.



¡Bella argumentación Nelliot53!


----------



## JmPor

Entonces... ¿cuál es la grafía en español más antigua? ¿Cuzco ó Cusco?
Que los conquistadores eligieran una mala traducción del nombre quechua no es nuestro problema ahora, varios siglos después, por eso me parece un tanto ridículo catalogar esta grafía, utilizada hoy en día, como irrespetuosa. Máxime si es la más antigua en español, que no lo sé, lo pregunto. Entendible las razones que esgrimen los peruanos para no gustarles la grafía con zeta.

Prevaricaciones y modificaciones, sobretodo de grafías, hay y habrá muchas, y también de nombres propios. Porque en Latinoamerica, a fuerza de prevaricaciones, se han creado apellidos y nombres como Ramires, Vasques, Vasquez, Vazques, Gonzales, Gonsalves y un larguísimo etcétera. Es como si los españoles nos sintiésemos mal porque nuestros históricos apellidos visigóticos hubiesen sido profanados. Bueno, lo podría entender, pero me parece un poquillo exagerado. También es verdad que hay que ser peruano para verlo desde la otra perspectiva, pero también algunos peruanos deberían de verlo desde la otra. El caso es que ambas están bien y aceptadas y además hemos aprendido bastante.

Yo me quedo con eso: hemos aprendido.


----------



## Escribana

La posibilidad de reflexionar sobre los usos y costumbres que se  reflejan en el uso la lengua aporta cambios y nuevos giros, la lengua es un  instrumento vivo que se modifica con el uso que hacen de ella los  hablantes, en este sentido bienvenidos los cambios, que son, en fin, lo  único que permanece y gracias a ellos se puebla de la lengua de nuevas  posibilidades léxicas e idológicas, que pueden llegar a obrar el milagro  de enmendar la visión del pasado.

En cuanto a mancillar vuestros  "históricos apellidos visigóticos'"... mejor ni hablar, la historia ha  demostrado a gritos dónde radica la infamia. Precisamente reconocer la  existencia del otro es compensar en algo tanta barbarie histórica, que  si bien no podemos cambiar, podemos enmendar con una actitud presente  que haga contrapeso a tanta lastimera arrogancia. Estamos hablando de  Cusco y no de algún poblado de la península ¿resulta tan preturbador  propender por el respeto a los usos y costumbres del entorno de donde  proviene el vocablo? 

Food for thought


----------



## JmPor

Precisamente apoyo tu forma de pensar y lo que intento es quitar hierro al asunto poniendo el exagerado ejemplo de los apellidos. Algo cómico. Tus prejuicios no me atañen de igual modo que acepto sin más y sin replanteamiento alguno que haya gente que se llame Ramires o aquí en España escribamos Cuzco. 

Vuelvo a decir que yo me quedo con que he aprendido mucho. Es muy arrogante mi mensaje colonialista. Lo que me faltaba ya por leer. Con lo que disfruto yo con los amigos y conocidos que tengo peruanos, chilenos o ecuatorianos. 

No añadiré más al tema. El que quiera protagonismo y me quiera atizar que lo haga. Ya soy demasiado mayor para estas cosas.


----------



## amarguita

Hay que recordar que los incas no tenían sistema de escritura, así que ellos no escribían "Cusco" ni "Cuzco", y que posiblemente los españoles lo escribieron con z porque así se represantaba el sonido de lo que oían. Para los españoles "Cuzco" no significa chucho pequeño, el único "Cusco/Cuzco" que conocemos es el de Perú. Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo con que si en Perú quieren escribirlo so S, pues deben hacerlo así allí, que para eso es su ciudad.


----------



## harreaza

Estoy de acuerdo con la grafía Cusco, si es así cómo la ciudad ha decidido llamarse. 
Otros ejemplos: México se escribe con "x", no con "j". Cada ciudad es soberana en cuanto a la manera de escribir su nombre. 
Es como decir que me llamo "Maicol" y alguien me diga que mi nombre no se escribe así sino "Michael". 
Saludos,


----------



## Hungerideas

Es *CUSCO*. Punto final.


----------



## Rubns

harreaza said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con la grafía Cusco, si es así cómo la ciudad ha decidido llamarse.
> Otros ejemplos: México se escribe con "x", no con "j". Cada ciudad es soberana en cuanto a la manera de escribir su nombre.
> Es como decir que me llamo "Maicol" y alguien me diga que mi nombre no se escribe así sino "Michael".
> Saludos,



Al igual que cada ciudad o país es soberano para decidir cómo escribir su nombre, las personas son soberanas para hablar su idioma en la variante que deseen siempre y cuando esté aceptado por la RAE. Otra cosa es que se estuviera imponiendo a la ciudad que lo escribiera con 'z'. Simplemente se ofrece la posibilidad de usar 'Cuzco' en vez de 'Cusco' si un hablante así lo desea. Yo personalmente escribo 'Cuzco', pero por otro lado escribo 'México' y no 'Méjico' como hacen algunos, simplemente es una cuestión de costumbre.


----------



## Hungerideas

Rubns said:


> Al igual que cada ciudad o país es soberano para decidir cómo escribir su nombre, las personas son soberanas para hablar su idioma en la variante que deseen siempre y cuando esté aceptado por la RAE. Otra cosa es que se estuviera imponiendo a la ciudad que lo escribiera con 'z'. Simplemente se ofrece la posibilidad de usar 'Cuzco' en vez de 'Cusco' si un hablante así lo desea. Yo personalmente escribo 'Cuzco', pero por otro lado escribo 'México' y no 'Méjico' como hacen algunos, simplemente es una cuestión de costumbre.



Escríbelo como desees, KUSKO, KUZKO, KUSCO, CUZKO. Acá en el Perú se usa ya desde mucho tiempo la grafía: *CUSCO. *Lo que diga la RAE realmente tiene sin cuidado a muchos de los cusqueños y peruanos que ven despectivo el uso de la grafía con Z por significar perro. Por lo que este hilo debe de terminar. *CUSCO para el Perú, CUSCO para el mundo y punto final.*


----------



## Rubns

Bonita forma de argumentar 

No sé si has leído bien mi post o te ha podido el fervor. La ciudad es soberana para elegir su nombre oficial. Nadie está imponiendo el uso de 'Cuzco'. Sin embargo parece ser que algunos sí tratan de imponer que otros escribamos 'Cusco'. Nada más. Es como si Londres nos impusiera que escribamos London porque es su nombre oficial.

Por supuesto la ciudad puede adoptar el nombre que desee, si yo voy a Perú por respeto escribiré 'Cusco' si así lo desean (porque en realidad pronunciar, en mi acento no pronunciamos esa 's' ni la 'z', diría "Cuhco", por tanto es lo mismo). Pero como comprenderás, si en mi entorno todo el mundo la conoce por 'Cuzco', y además esa grafía está aceptada en español, seguiré usándola por costumbre en mi entorno.

Un saludo.


----------



## relaxingcupofcafeconleche

En España es "Cuzco" y la "z" la pronunciamos como tal, al menos en Madrid. 
En otros sitios en los que la "z" la pronuncian como "s", se ha terminado convirtiendo en "s" también al escribir, por ejemplo los apellidos: Rodríguez en España es Rodrígues en algunos casos en América.

"Cuzco" con "Z" no es despectivo en absoluto. Me sorprende el comentario. Es curioso como se interpretan las cosas en diferentes sitios. 
Saludos


----------



## mscry

laydiC said:


> estoy de acuerdo que si es otro idioma o un país que tenga otro alfabeto como Rusia o Grecia pues se cambie y se escriba en español. Pero México y Perú son países con el mismo idioma y el mismo alfabeto...


Puedo comentar al respecto, que hace unos cuantos años atrás cuando estudié en el colegio y en la universidad " Historia del Perú" u "Geografía", se Conocía a "Cuzco", como ciudad, provincia y departamento. Luego en el tiempo en el que realicé trabajos oficiales para el estado peruano, se seguía usando "Cuzco" hasta  que con el proceso de  descentralización reiniciado en el gobierno de Fujimori y fomentados los sentimientos indigenistas por grupos políticos en el Cuzco, quisieron incentivar el uso de vocablos quechuas e incluir en algunas palabras castellanizadas desde la época de la conquista las características que por razones de las dificultades y diferencias fonéticas no fueron muy fieles a estos vocablos quechuas. Pero como pueden observar, el tema en discusión empieza desde mucho antes...

Con la Real Orden de 7 de julio de 1784, establecida por Carlos III (Como parte de las reformas borbónicas) se establece un nuevo "Régimen" para el Virreinato del Perú.
En virtud del nuevo régimen el territorio peruano quedaba dividido en siete intendencias, donde se respetó, en lo posible, las cinco diócesis arzobispales:
* Trujillo — D. Fernando Saavedra.
* Tanna -~ D. Juan Maria de Gálvez.
* Huancavelica —* D. Fernando Márquez de la Plata.
* Huamanga —* D. Nicolás Manrique de Lara.
** Cuzco* —* D. Benito de la Mata Linares.
* Arequipa —* D. José Menéndez Escalada.
* Lima —4 D. Jorge Escobedo y Alarcón.
Luego, en 1796, se incorporará la intendencia de Puno (por Real Cédula del 1° de febrero de 1796). Así el Virreinato contaba con 8 intendencias.
Como pueden ver el nombre usado hasta que fué vigente el Virreinato del Perú fue "Cuzco".
Más tarde cuando Don José de San Martín estableció el Protectorado del Perú, se crearon inicialmente 4 departamentos correspondientes a los territorios libres (con reglamento provisorio del Protectorado, 1821), en 1825, estableció en forma definitiva la demarcación interna con siete departamentos: La Libertad (ex-intendencia de Trujillo), Junín (ex-intendencia de Tarma), Lima, Ayacucho (uniendo las antiguas intendencias de Huancavelica y Huamanga), Puno, Cuzco y Arequipa. Entre ellos el Departamento de "*Cuzco*", esta denominación se mantuvo hasta el fortalecimiento de las regiones, y con ello la inclusión de algunas modificaciones en la "Ciudad del Cusco", por ejemplo los nombres de algunas calles.
Desde mi particular y humilde punto de vista, rescatar y respetar los orígenes de los pueblos, los enaltece. Sin embargo, en este caso específicamente, no se puede olvidar que el Cuzco, es la suma, hoy más que nunca, no sólo de las culturas pre virreinato (recordar que cuando llegaron los Españoles en el cuzco los Incas estaban liderando el territorio, pero subyugados a ellos habían miembros de otras culturas), sinó también, de los aportes que han hecho los conquistadores españoles en su momento (cultura y sangre, descendencia que en mayor o menor medida forma parte significativa de la población cuzqueña en la actualidad ) y muchos otros conquistados extranjeros que enamorados del encanto de Cuzco han decidido hacer sus vidas en esta ciudad y contribuyen hoy por hoy con su cultura. Cambiar la Z por la S, busca en cierta medida decir que Cusco es sólo de origen indígena, y que con ello se despiden de la "barbarie", sin embargo se olvida que el Nombre Cuzco ya está posicionado en el mundo.
Yo de manera extraoficial, mantendré el uso de la Z. Podrán ver que esta confusión no esta expresada sólo en este foro, que se extiende en muchas páginas webs, entre ellas algunas que hacen referencias a documentos oficiales.
Sólo para darles una referencia:


*cuzqueño**, ña**.*
*1.* adj. Natural del Cuzco. U. t. c. s.
*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a esta ciudad, provincia y departamento del Perú.

Las palabras Cusqueña y Cusqueño, no están registradas en la RAE.


----------



## Keahi

He seguido este hilo pero no he querido agregar nada, hasta hoy, luego de la última entrada. Me parece muy interesante.
Sin embargo hay una imprecisión, se cambió la denominación de Cuzco por Cusco en el año 1971 a nivel de la propia ciudad de Cuzco, detalles aquí http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuzco , y  en 1986 a nivel nacional. Más adelante se cambió el nombre en los documentos oficiales de Cuzco o Cusco a Qosqo y se solicitó al gobierno central que en los aeropuertos se cambiara la información de los vuelos, a nivel nacional no tuvo éxito la norma, a nivel internacional no sé si se enterarían y a nivel de Cuzco ciudad desconozco si tuvo alguna buena acogida. Todo esto fue antes de llegar Fujimori a la presidencia, el despilfarro campaba a sus anchas en ese entonces. A mí, en mi adolescencia de entonces, ya me parecía pura politiquería el cambio de nombre, un gasto inútil.
Luego algunos políticos aludieron que Cuzco con Z, significa perro en quechua, mis vecinos que sabían quechua de Ancash, una región andina me dijeron que perro en quechua es Allqu, por lo que hasta hoy sigo pensando que es politiquería barata esto de cambiar el nombre.
En Perú, en las escuelas se enseña que Cuzco o Cusco significa Ombligo o centro del mundo. El ombligo del mundo, según el escritor Garcilaso de la Vega. 
Discrepo contigo en lo olvidar "una barbarie", los peruanos no vivimos pensando en algo que ocurrió en siglos pasados, nuevamente son los políticos quienes vuelven a sacar el tema para ganar adeptos, lamentablemente en algunos funciona muy bien. Digo que discrepo porque Cuzco, Cusco o Qosqo es indígena, es quechua, significa "Ombligo del mundo", que hoy en día sea multicultural no tiene que ver, de hecho los conquistadores mantuvieron muchos nombres quechuas o sus transcripciones, así tienes Cuzco, Apurímac, Pisco, Rímac, etc., no intentaron cambiar algo que ya funcionaba sólo hicieron lo que pudieron cuando no sabían cómo representar un sonido desconocido o complicado para ellos, pero la raíz del nombre sigue y seguirá siendo quechua, hasta que alguien le cambie el nombre. Por ejemplo, llamar a la ciudad "Centro del mundo", eso no tiene nada de quechua.
El cambio de nombre a una ciudad o a una entidad estatal, hospital,  aeropuerto, etc. representa un gasto que ningún ciudadano querría hacer.
En  el enlace que he dejado, también toman a México de ejemplo, creo que es  un ejemplo perfecto de conservar un nombre que no corresponde con la  pronunciación original. Tengo que añadir que he visto ecscribir Méjico  pero ignoro si es aceptada esta forma.
Por el momento, puedes llamar a la ciudad imperial como prefieras, Cuzco o Cusco son correctas, así también Qosqo, pero esta es más desconocida aún. Lo importante es que es un lugar que no puedes dejar de visitar, por lo menos una vez en la vida.
Pero tienes razón, el cambio de nombre fue una decisión política, para despilfarrar el dinero del contribuyente que se podría haber utilizado en algo más constructivo.
Por mi parte, al igual que tú yo escribo Cuzco porque así me lo enseñaron, lo hago sin pensar y dado que se le puede llamar de las dos formas sin caer en error, no hago ningún esfuerzo por cambiar la anterior transcripción castellana. De aquí a unas pocas décadas los de la vieja escuela ya no estaremos y Cusco se impondrá al fin, ya que es lo que enseñan en los colegios.
Un abrazo.
P.D. Vean el grabado de Cieza de León CVSCO de 1553, es algo curioso. El castellano se escribe como se pronuncia, y para Cieza de León seguro que le sonaba más a "S".


----------



## mscry

_He hecho la tarea y regreso al foro para compartir mis impresiones._
Revisando el Libro "Crónica del Perú" de *Pedro Cieza de León *de 1553: En el grabado, que según Wikipedia, es "La primera imagen del Cuzco en Europa", a primera vista podríamos intuir que la "Z invertida" simboliza una "S" , sin embargo, si profundizamos un poco más, podemos ver que en otros grabados aparece la "S" claramente, como por ejemplo en el Grabado del Cerro de Potosí. Y si aún persistiera la duda, podríamos profundizar un poco más en la lectura del libro en mención y encontraríamos en reiteradas ocasiones referencias a _"Cuzco"_. Por ejemplo: _"__El primero libro destas Guerras civiles es de la guerra de las Salinas: trata la prisión del capitán Hernando Pizarro por el adelantado don Diego de Almagro, y cómo se hizo recibir por gobernador en la ciudad del Cuzco, y las causas por que la guerra se comenzó entre los gobernadores Pizarro y Almagro";..."__y la vuelta al Cuzco del Adelantado, donde con gran crueldad y mayor enemistad se dio la batalla en las Salinas, que es media legua del Cuzco." _(SIC).
Por lo tanto, creo que en el caso de este cronista, le sonaba a "Z".
Ahora bien en relación al cronista, me imagino yo a un muchacho de escasos 22 años viajando al nuevo mundo y encontrando tantas cosas nuevas...me gustaría saber más de él y profundizar en su capacidad para redactar con un correcto español de aquella época (con algunas marcadas diferencias con el actual español)
View attachment 13823 View attachment 13822
La trascripción de dicha Crónica, que la Junta de Castilla y León ha tenido a bien publicar en su página web de arte e historia.
He revisado la transcripción del dispositivo del Ministerio de Educación (1986-07-09) Resolución Ministerial N° 420-86-ED, y me parece un tanto escueta la parte considerativa, que se limita a listar una serie de elementos, sin profundizar en ellos y no estableciendo fundamento alguno para resolver la situación; a mi modo de ver esta situación se hubiera podido corregir con un mayor sustento en los considerandos e incluyendo en ellos un informe en el que se plasmara un análisis profundo de los hechos y elementos vinculantes, de las ventajas y desventajas de adoptar este Vocablo como oficial, y las repercusiones, no sólo a nivel Nacional sino internacional, en materia económica, social, cultural entre otros aspectos. Sobre la ordenanza de la Municipalidad de Cuzco, no la he encontrado ni en su página web, ni en la del Peruano, ni buscando en Google. Pero mucho me temo que será muy difícil acceder a ella.
Para concluir, me parece interesante para redondear el tema revisar el artículo "Cuzco: la piedra donde se posó la lechuza. Historia de un nombre" de Rodolfo Cerrón-Palomino (2006) disponible buscándolo en Google.
Yo a estas alturas del partido y habiendo incorporado un par de lecturas en mi haber, me inclino más hacia el punto de vista de Cerrón-Palomino.
Conclusión: Yo continuaré escribiendo _*"Cuzco"
*_Saludos_*
P:*_ Muy interesantes los aportes en tu post _*Keahi*_


----------

